

Spotify kills music - rootinier
http://www.reizbombardement.de/archives/spotify-kills-music

======
noonespecial
_In the olden days, one would walk into a music store, listen to tracks and
buy an album for a very favourable price._

Ahh, no. In the _olden days_ people made music together with what instruments
they had on hand, music spread organically from person to person and town to
town. And it was shared freely.

Sticking it on plastic disks and selling it like pizza pies is the historical
anomaly. Spotify (and its kin) is a closer spiritual successor to the old days
than album sales. That said, its different too. Technology changes things. Get
with it.

~~~
solarmist
That's not true. People used to buy sheet music and that's what the industry
looked like for a long time until radio and recorded music came along. A lot
of the most famous composers started off by selling their compositions, so
they could be resold as popular sheet music.

------
tinusg
Spotify doesn't kill music, it kills the idea that every song that gets a bit
popular should make the performers, writers and record company very, very
rich.

If anything, it's arrogance that killed their industry.

Spotify was technically feasible when people where still buying CD's. If they
had started a Spotify-like service back in those days, people would gladly
have payed more than $ 9,99. Now the market has changed and it's too little,
too late.

------
detox
haha, I see how he's saying that the value of music is dying but that's not
Spotify, that's just downloading music in general. But to spread all that
music freely everywhere is a blessing. It's definitely not killing it. I love
all kinds of music in many different styles and genres because of music
providers like spotify.

------
chris_dcosta
don't agree. you could say this about radio. what the writer doesn't get is
that spotify is not isolated. it's one of many sources of income that operate
at a scale that was unachievable before.

I find it funny that people still don't get why the online world is so
important: because it's so unbelievably large.

